# Wi-Fi issues with Bell Fibe



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello
A new customer with Fibe. Laptop connects to wi-fi no problem, friends laptop no problem

Cannot get iphone or mini ipad to connect. Shows highest signal strength on both devices.

Bell can not offer any solutions either. Have done reboot on devices, and reboot on Bell router. still nothing.

Any suggestions

TIA


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is going to sound so basic, but, have you gone into settings, WIFI, then selected your network, then entered your password to connect? 

Do it once and it auto-connects in future.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

champcar said:


> Hello
> A new customer with Fibe. Laptop connects to wi-fi no problem, friends laptop no problem
> 
> Cannot get iphone or mini ipad to connect. Shows highest signal strength on both devices.
> ...


Is the router configured to use WEP, or WPA(2)?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's very common for the Bell routers to have problems - they're complete ****.

I would suggest turning off wireless, buying a proper router and having that connect to Bell (setup PPPoE on the new router).


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't really want to mess with the router because there are 2 other boxes that go with it for the wireless receivers, and the wireless transmitter for the receivers,

I could buy into the Wep and Wap settings though, an avenue to pursue

Thank You


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Your wireless receivers don't run off the wifi in your sagecom. They connect via a separate Motorola wireless box dedicated for the fibe tv receivers.

The sagecom also should have defaulted with a WPA2 key unless the tech changed if you have unsupported devices.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

IllusionX said:


> Your wireless receivers don't run off the wifi in your sagecom. They connect via a separate Motorola wireless box dedicated for the fibe tv receivers.
> 
> The sagecom also should have defaulted with a WPA2 key unless the tech changed if you have unsupported devices.


So let me get this right in my head. I know what you are saying. So, my question is , if it was something other than WPA2 my devices would work. 
I went to Level 2 with support. They were very good but at the end of the day offered no solutions


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

champcar said:


> So let me get this right in my head. I know what you are saying. So, my question is , if it was something other than WPA2 my devices would work.
> I went to Level 2 with support. They were very good but at the end of the day offered no solutions


I would have assumed if WEP was being used it's the culprit.

Did you have wireless before the Bell router? Did you use the same SSID? If so, and assuming you haven't tried this yet, it may be as simple as doing a "Forget Device" in your wi-fi settings on the iPhone and then re-joining the network.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

polywog said:


> I would have assumed if WEP was being used it's the culprit.
> 
> Did you have wireless before the Bell router? Did you use the same SSID? If so, and assuming you haven't tried this yet, it may be as simple as doing a "Forget Device" in your wi-fi settings on the iPhone and then re-joining the network.


Way ahead of you, been there did all that

Thank You though


----------

